# red eye price



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

im going to save up for a new vivarium for a red eye tree frog but i need to no wat other equipment you need for it and how much it would roughly cost please reply!!!!!!!!!!!!: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi there that all depends on what you want, red eyes can be kept simply with a damp paper towel on the bottom of the viv, a few branches, plants and regular spraying.... or you can have a compleete eco system that all you need to do is add food and keep the fogger/humidifier topped up..... here is what i have to give you some idea....

i have 3 baby red eyes in a exo terra 12x12x12, i have a exo terra clamp lamp with a U.V bulb, several branches and plants, some twisty vines and a small water dish... on the bottom i have a 1.5 inch layer of eco earth covered with a 0.5 inch layer of repti-bark. there is a thermometer and a hydrometer on the right hand side and a exo terra tropical heatmat on the left hand side...

you are looking at about £120 for that set up, then the frogs on top of that... the red eyes will not last too long in a tank my size so you would need to be ready for a bigger one, all depends on what size frogs are available to you.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

can they be kept in the same tank as a usa green tree frog _hyla cinerea_
???????????????????????????????: victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> can they be kept in the same tank as a usa green tree frog _hyla cinerea_
> ???????????????????????????????: victory:


People have answer'd this question :eek4:

In your other thread too - somone said on 5 differn't care sheets it said not to - why ask for advice if your not going to listen?

Or you waiting for somone to say it's ok :whistling2:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*yhupp*

:lol2: yeah pretty much:lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> :lol2: yeah pretty much:lol2:


How iresponsible is that. You would rather take one persons wrong advice over ALOT more experienced people just so you can save money on a viv.

Some kids shouldn't have reptiles


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*Arghhhhhhhh*

OMG its a joke iv'e allready said im gonna save up for a the viv GOD YOUR HAVING A GO AT ME FOR NOT LISTENING TO OTHER PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

by the way knighty how much would the first option cost????: victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> OMG its a joke iv'e allready said im gonna save up for a the viv GOD YOUR HAVING A GO AT ME FOR NOT LISTENING TO OTHER PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!:bash:


Why are you asking yet again then? - on the same thread you decided to buy another one on?


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*Goddd.........................*

i just wanted to know his opinion coz he might be doing it i no now that hes not but he might of!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

knighty said:


> you are looking at about £120 for that set up, then the frogs on top of that...


 

cant believe i had to quote myself:bash:




stephenie191 said:


> somone said on 5 differn't care sheets it said not to
> 
> that was me.
> 
> ...


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks
wen i said the first option i meant the simple 1 were u can spray it instead of misting and all ill have to do then is get the frog and the viv!!!!!!!!!!!: victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*found*

i found 1 of the things www.exotic-pets.co.uk/keeping-*frogs*-*together*-article.html it says you can keep em together : victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> i found 1 of the things www.exotic-pets.co.uk/keeping-*frogs*-*together*-article.html it says you can keep em together : victory:


sorry but it says comumnial tank:Na_Na_Na_Na:, that meens red eyes will live with red eyes! 

i think you have read it and took WHAT YOU WANTED FROM IT!

if you read the first paragraph it says that whites will eat smaller frogs, meaning Bye Bye red eye!
*
you cant keep any other frog safely with red eyes.:2wallbang:

*i do not think you are ready for red eyes, IMO you are more worried about cost than care!

MISTING is SPRAYING...

...and with red eyes you cant miss or forget this, your green tree frog is very hardy were as a red eye is very fragile and not for an amature keeper!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*bad*

OK,OK,OK I GET THE PICTURE IM A RUBBISH OWNER!!!!! im not gonna get 1 now im gonna research them and get 1 in a few months wen 1 no im up too it (r u happy now):bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: btw i dont have a whites tree frog so y did you bring that up????


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*how many*

how many viv's do you have??????????????????? to knighty??:whistling2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> OK,OK,OK I GET THE PICTURE IM A RUBBISH OWNER!!!!! im not gonna get 1 now im gonna research them and get 1 in a few months wen 1 no im up too it (r u happy now):bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: btw i dont have a whites tree frog so y did you bring that up????



never said you was rubbish just thought you was being a bit nieve, sorry if i caused offence!

i was just simply pointing out that you had missinterpreted the care sheet you put the link up for. was using that line as an example that was all

i have 5 vivs... 

1 = 2 red eye tree frogs
1 = 1 red eye tree frog(not feeding well)
1 = 1 fire belly toad
1 = 2 vietnamease gliding tree frog
and
1 = yemen chameleon(male)


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Just to add, Exotic_pets.co.uk shouldnt be used as an information resource, they are a mass reptile supplier, who will sell over the internet with no consultation to the buyer as to their experience or setup, dont have care information for most of the animals they sell and have been known to supply animals with mites and other preventable ailments.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Just to add, Exotic_pets.co.uk shouldnt be used as an information resource, they are a mass reptile supplier, who will sell over the internet with no consultation to the buyer as to their experience or setup, dont have care information for most of the animals they sell and have been known to supply animals with mites and other preventable ailments.



not just me that thinks there S:censor:T then!: victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*Kewl*

LOL: victory: and thats ok knighty were r u from


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> OK,OK,OK I GET THE PICTURE IM A RUBBISH OWNER!!!!! im not gonna get 1 now im gonna research them and get 1 in a few months wen 1 no im up too it (r u happy now):bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: btw i dont have a whites tree frog so y did you bring that up????


Your coming across as very inpateint - look up info on them - and you would find answers to 99% of your questions. : victory:


You say ok, then next thing asking the SAME thing


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> LOL: victory: and thats ok knighty were r u from



home of the brave..... hertfordshire


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*kewl*

kewl wats it like there?????????: victory:btw stephanie i have been looking at alot of care sheets and info and i will be for the next few months coz i gotta save up and i am intrested in caring not just the price!!!: victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks*



Art_Gecko101 said:


> Just to add, Exotic_pets.co.uk shouldnt be used as an information resource, they are a mass reptile supplier, who will sell over the internet with no consultation to the buyer as to their experience or setup, dont have care information for most of the animals they sell and have been known to supply animals with mites and other preventable ailments.


ok thanks for that art_gecko101 i didnt know that: victory:!!!!!!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

no prob, its easy to be mislead online as to what sites offer valuable honest information, and which are trying to make money.

I highly recommend Welcome to www.pollywog.co.uk for information on all aspects of amphibian herpetoculture Andrew the owner is a brill guy and very helpful with all your froggy needs!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> no prob, its easy to be mislead online as to what sites offer valuable honest information, and which are trying to make money.
> 
> I highly recommend Welcome to www.pollywog.co.uk for information on all aspects of amphibian herpetoculture Andrew the owner is a brill guy and very helpful with all your froggy needs!



i always use pollywog, most reliable by far:no1:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks i also use pollywog alot but thanks anyway: victory:


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

*retf price*

Hi mate i have just been pricing retf babies and they are anything from £50 to £70 i am trying to find a breeder cause i have seen them cheaper.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah there getting some at my local pet store and iv'e reserved 1 for £40
hopefully a baby though: victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> yeah there getting some at my local pet store and iv'e reserved 1 for £40
> hopefully a baby though: victory:


sounds WC


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

i dont know i'll have to ask next time i go
thanks i forgot about that
: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

will be more than likely wild caught with the time of year...


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Wild caught and Wild farmed RETFs are a really bad idea to be frank. Theyre sensitive frogs as it is and they usually come with an enormous parasite load and dont last very well. 

Also, not sure if you've read this before but RETFs do best in groups, its not advised to keep one singly, and because of the high loss rate of RETFs (even CB ones are very very sensitive) its advised to get 3 or more at once if you can, so that its less likely you;ll be left with 1 alone.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Wild caught and Wild farmed RETFs are a really bad idea to be frank. Theyre sensitive frogs as it is and they usually come with an enormous parasite load and dont last very well.
> 
> Also, not sure if you've read this before but RETFs do best in groups, its not advised to keep one singly, and because of the high loss rate of RETFs (even CB ones are very very sensitive) its advised to get 3 or more at once if you can, so that its less likely you;ll be left with 1 alone.


 i agree, i got a group of three babys which looks like 2 female, 1 male but still a bit hard to be 100%


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok thanks guys ill be sure to check but the problem is iv'e got a 30x30x45 exo terra and two wont fit will they chek out the vid on you tube it shows my viv go to
YouTube - my frog derek
: victory:: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> ok thanks guys ill be sure to check but the problem is iv'e got a 30x30x45 exo terra and two wont fit will they chek out the vid on you tube it shows my viv go to
> YouTube - my frog derek
> : victory:: victory:


Derek how many times do you need answers to the viv size!

may be too small for 1, too big for 1, ok for 2, 3000 maybee...

i have answered this question over 5 times now...

all depends on the size of the red eye you get.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok ok im sorry have you seen the video if you have what do you think of it??: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thats ok mate: victory: you are welcome to PM me if you forgot anything rather than keep posting the same question...


watched your video, looks ok, only things i wondered was, how are you heating ther viv? and a piece of black backing or board may be a good idea betweeen the 2 vivs,so as they cant see each other and get stressed/frightened, more plants would help that to...

i have a heat mat on 1 side and the other 2 covered on all my frogs, as it helps to make them feel safer and less stressed. i just use black fishtank baking...

your humidity shoud be around 60-70 and temp around 27oc in the day with a slight drop at night, i have the heat mats on a timer, off from 8pm-6am....

here is a good caresheet to have a read off, think it may help you... good luck

http://http://www.pollywog.co.uk/redeyedcaresheet.html


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks alot mate : victory:im heating the viv with a undertank heater(heat mat)the temp is around 25oC i probally will get 1 more live plant
the humidity is around 70%
and im gonna get some of that fish tank backing
so thanks ill probally make another vid when i get the frog so i'll PM you the link ok: victory:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

imo keeping a retf at a young age is very bad idea due to the amount of pain and annoyance they can make you feel. Also i do not believe you would be wise to keep even 1 retf in that sized tank. It's way too small.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

so you think i should try and get a adult retf??????: victory:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> so you think i should try and get a adult retf??????: victory:


what? i said its too small. An adult would need even more room then a baby.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

rob-stl-07 said:


> what? i said its too small. An adult would need even more room then a baby.



IMO a baby should be in a smaller tank, makes it easyer for them to feed...

i have 3 babys and i know how hard it can be at times:lol2:...


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

so what are you saying??: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

saying that if you get a baby it will be hard work, and tank may be too big, however if you gat a sub adult/adult it will be too small.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you need to purchase some books specialising in Tree frogs or Red Eyed Tree Frogs. Some Care Sheets Are pants, and some say different things.

It's the same everytime with RETF's, people think they are cute and really attractive. And it's pure IMPULSE. If you really would like to keep them, i reccomend reading peoples advice thouroughly and purchasing some books.

Your not even near ready, especially asking if you could keep the ATF's with RETF's.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Meltos said:


> I think you need to purchase some books specialising in Tree frogs or Red Eyed Tree Frogs. Some Care Sheets Are pants, and some say different things.
> 
> It's the same everytime with RETF's, people think they are cute and really attractive. And it's pure IMPULSE. If you really would like to keep them, i reccomend reading peoples advice thouroughly and purchasing some books.
> 
> Your not even near ready, especially asking if you could keep the ATF's with RETF's.


: victory: have been making this point for ages: victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah thanks i'll try get hold of some books today: victory:
liam


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

knighty said:


> : victory: have been making this point for ages: victory:


I Know Mate, And It Must Be Very Frustrating For You And Stephanie!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah very, dont mind trying to help any one, just easyer if they listen!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

i am listening im just very repetetive :lol2:
sorry guys : victory:


----------

